# Suntour catalog scans including Roller Cam set up



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Just scanned in a bunch of Suntour catalogs @ https://mombat.org/Suntour.htm

Roller cam set up instructions.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for those. I had copies of most of those and threw them away several years ago. 

I also enjoyed the write-up on the Coors Classic, having seen various stages numerous times. I understand there is talk of bringing it back in some form or another.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

If it's not too much trouble, could you check the capacity of a front X-1 derailleur? I'm building up a touring/commuter bike, and was thinking about using an X-1. It needs to be compatible with 26/36/48t rings.

Thanks.


----------



## The Golden Boy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you soooo much for that Jeff- I've been trying to dink with my Roller Cams for a while and I'm having trouble. The fact that I'm pretty much mechanically incompetent has nothing to do with that... I'm sure...


----------



## bdpyro (Jun 14, 2012)

In the 1st diagram it shows a male threaded mount for the roller cam arm. I have two different 1987 Cannondale mountain bikes, both with roller cams both the same model ( by frame color match with catalog). The two bikes have different rear mounts on them, one female threaded, one male. The rear roller cam brake mounts I've seen on Cannondales are not brazed on, but instead thread into a coarse female threaded hole in the seat stays. Does anyone know why the two types? Can you get these parts anywhere? Most of the roller cams I've ever seen mount with a male allen screw into a female threaded mount.


----------

